# Standing orders



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

I know that we're charged to make a transfer from one bank to another, but if we set up a standing order for rent, will we be charged every month? We bank with La Caixa and the landlord is with BBVA. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

goingtobcn said:


> I know that we're charged to make a transfer from one bank to another, but if we set up a standing order for rent, will we be charged every month? We bank with La Caixa and the landlord is with BBVA.
> Thanks in advance


Transfers within the Euro Zone, made with SEPA are free. I believe it is that same as BACS in UK

But banks in Spain do charge for services in many cases, so chat with your bank manager. He/she can waive any or all charges


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Transfers within the Euro Zone, made with SEPA are free. I believe it is that same as BACS in UK
> 
> But banks in Spain do charge for services in many cases, so chat with your bank manager. He/she can waive any or all charges


.... or use a bank that does NOT make charges.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

goingtobcn said:


> I know that we're charged to make a transfer from one bank to another, but if we set up a standing order for rent, will we be charged every month? We bank with La Caixa and the landlord is with BBVA.
> Thanks in advance


La Caixa charge for transfers to other banks, both one-off and repeated. You can avoid these charges and others, like debit cards, if you have a mimimum of €600 a month being paid into your account (e.g. a pension from the UK) - ask for a Cuenta Nomina. 

https://portal.lacaixa.es/cuentas/c...part-Cuentas-1-terrat-Cuentas-cuentanomina-NA

Otherwise there are banks that offer accounts "sin comisiones", usually online-only. I have one with Santander.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> La Caixa charge for transfers to other banks, both one-off and repeated. You can avoid these charges and others, like debit cards, if you have a mimimum of €600 a month being paid into your account (e.g. a pension from the UK) - ask for a Cuenta Nomina.
> 
> https://portal.lacaixa.es/cuentas/c...part-Cuentas-1-terrat-Cuentas-cuentanomina-NA
> 
> Otherwise there are banks that offer accounts "sin comisiones", usually online-only. I have one with Santander.


Or you can, as I suggested speak to the manager of your branch.

I have never paid charges for transfers within Spain, nor to other EU euro countries, or for DDs within Spain.

I did not suggest a bank as all banks will negotiate.

And as I said I am pretty certain that banks cannot/will not charge for SEPA transfers. (EU Directive) But speak to your bank 'horse's mouth' and all that.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

larryzx said:


> Or you can, as I suggested speak to the manager of your branch.
> 
> I have never paid charges for transfers within Spain, nor to other EU euro countries, or for DDs within Spain.
> 
> ...


Not sure when you last did that, but I've found that over the past couple of years they have a lot less discretion. Certainly the case with La Caixa. I used to be able to negotiate the interest rate on my savings account with my branch manager by telling him what my friends were getting elsewhere, but not any more! Always worth a try though.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Or you can, as I suggested speak to the manager of your branch.
> 
> I have never paid charges for transfers within Spain, nor to other EU euro countries, or for DDs within Spain.
> 
> ...




... as I said, not if you use a bank that does NOT charge!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... as I said, not if you use a bank that does NOT charge!


I am at a loss to know what you mean. I really do not think there is any bank which does not charge, one way or the other. 

As I said I don't pay, as in a maintenance fee, and having negotiated with the manager, but I do pay by having one of my pensions paid into the account. 

Even so I could not get the credit card charge waived. So I cancelled it and when I need a credit card facility, I use my Nationwide one from UK. That is free, both to have and to use for purchases, and the exchange rate is second to none.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

larryzx said:


> I am at a loss to know what you mean. I really do not think there is any bank which does not charge, one way or the other.


My online-only Santander account (formerly iBanesto) has no charges at all. In fact it pays me interest - not much, but every little helps!

And when I get my pension coming through in September my La Caixa account will be free as well - including two debit cards.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our BMN a/c (formerly Caja Granada) doesn't charge either. They tried it a couple of times but a word with the manager and all charges (it was only €16 for a year) dropped.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks all, looked at the small print and my La Caixa account will allow one transfer per month so we can try that, but the Cuenta Nomina looks interesting for the joint account


----------

